# Bild mit Blauton einfärben



## counteract (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal ne Frage: Und zwar möchte ich mehrere Bilder mit einem identischen Blauton einfärben. Dabei handelt es sich im Fotos. Es soll also so sein, dass die Bilder alle genau den selben Blauton haben!

Versteht man mich
Oder kann man mir sogar sagen wie das geht?

MfG

Counteract


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2007)

Viele Wege führen nach Rom 

1. Möglichkeit :
Du füllst eine darüberliegende Ebene mit einem Dir gefälligen Blau und schaltest den Ebenenmodus auf "Color"
2. Möglichkeit :
Du stellst als Hinter- und Vordergrundfarbe Weiss und dunkles Blau ein und benutzt Image/Adjustment/Gradientmap.

usw.

mfg chmee


----------

